# wyo bear



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

took this pretty little bear monday evening. lots of red in that fur, no rub spots, fur is 5 to 6 inches long. in the sun it looks cinnamon brown, straight on looks chocolate.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on a pretty bear!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

nice work.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Personally I think that is a dang good looking Bear. I really like the color. Congrats.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks fellers... it was tons of fun and im hooked. hunting season in spring. its warm, pleasant and just different. used to hate spring because winter was over - i might start looking forward to it...:grin: would be fun to have a few of various colors on the wall of death.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool bear. Congrats!!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Didn't know you were into bear hunting Randy. Congrats! Winter was over early for you this year!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

first time bear hunter. my nephew has been bugging me to come for several years and with the low snow... early runoff, seemed like a good time and a good offer. will have to do it many more times. perhaps a cougar hunt early next winter.


----------

